# Happy Birthday lazersteve



## kurtak (Sep 7, 2015)

Happy Birthday Steve 8) 

And thanks for all you have done to help make this forum a great source of info :!: 

Kurt


----------



## g_axelsson (Sep 7, 2015)

Congratulations Lazersteve, I wish you time to celebrate with friends and family today.

Göran


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Sep 7, 2015)

Happy Birthday Steve! 

Take a break from all the work and enjoy the day.

Dave


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Sep 7, 2015)

Happy Birthday


----------



## chuckgambale (Sep 7, 2015)

Happy birthday Steve hope you have a golden day


----------



## jeneje (Sep 7, 2015)

Happy B-day Steve. Have a great day.  

Ken


----------



## maynman1751 (Sep 7, 2015)

Happy Birthday Steve!!!! Hope you have a great day and *Thanks* for all you've done. 8)


----------



## glorycloud (Sep 7, 2015)

Happy Birthday Steve! 8)


----------



## Geo (Sep 7, 2015)

Happy Birthday lazersteve!! I hope you had a golden day.


----------



## patnor1011 (Sep 7, 2015)

Happy Birthday Steve.


----------



## GotTheBug (Sep 7, 2015)

Happy Birthday Steve! And an extra Thank You, would have been lost without you and your knowledge.


----------



## Silver Sliver (Sep 7, 2015)

Happy Birthday Steve!


----------



## MarcoP (Sep 8, 2015)

Happy birthday lazersteve, wishing you the best.


----------



## artart47 (Sep 8, 2015)

Hey Steve!
Have a great birthday!
artart47


----------



## Lou (Sep 8, 2015)

Happy birthday! Try and stop in every now and then!

Lou


----------



## Juan Manuel Arcos Frank (Sep 8, 2015)

Happy Birthday,Steve!!!!!!
Manuel


----------



## Aristo (Sep 8, 2015)

Best wishes Steve.


----------



## butcher (Sep 8, 2015)

Happy Birthday Steve.


----------



## ctgresale (Sep 8, 2015)

Happy Birthday Steve !


----------



## goldsilverpro (Sep 9, 2015)

Happy Birthday, Steve!


----------



## lazersteve (Sep 11, 2015)

Thank you all for the wonderful Bday posts.

I have been tied up with 2 new grand babies, the death of a few aging family member, and paying the bills.

I'll try to stop in more often. 

I'm still developing new techniques for scrap recovery and refining. 

If anyone out there has a surplus of material to process, shoot me an email as I have a lull in my workload and could use the work.

Steve


----------



## necromancer (Sep 13, 2015)

Happy Birthday Steve !!!

sorry, i am a bit late


----------

